
How to Unlock Netflix Hidden Categories - joker87
http://thebrotalk.com/entertainment/how-to-unlock-netflix-hidden-categories/
======
Youpinadi
A more useful page: [https://github.com/Youpinadi/netflix-
categories](https://github.com/Youpinadi/netflix-categories)

~~~
louhike
Why do you consider your page more useful?

~~~
m_t
Clickable links.

I think it's the bare minimum to expect from a webpage to have actual
clickable links to the resource in question.

------
amingilani
Cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fthebrotalk.com%2Fentertainment%2Fhow-
to-unlock-netflix-hidden-
categories%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fthebrotalk.com%2Fentertainment%2Fhow-to-
unlock-netflix-hidden-
categories%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.1149j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

The link is throwing a 500 at the moment.

~~~
ramijames
Ya, you guys murdered my server. Sorry about that.

~~~
ramijames
Oh, I see it was OPs server that went down. I checked my logs and all was
fine. If you guys want to skip to the app:

[http://www.netflixhiddencodes.com](http://www.netflixhiddencodes.com)

------
cpeterso
I see more the 76000 categories. The highest category number for me is 79349,
"Suspenseful Miniseries from the 1990s". And 1 is "African-American Crime
Documentaries", but I don't see any titles in many of these categories.

[https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/1](https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/1)

[https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/79349](https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/79349)

------
pajop
In the comments:
[http://netflixhiddencodes.com](http://netflixhiddencodes.com)

~~~
ramijames
Glad you guys like what I built :)

------
gggggggg
Got a 500 error. Google Cache View

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DZ2CzZp...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DZ2CzZpolQwJ:thebrotalk.com/entertainment/how-
to-unlock-netflix-hidden-categories/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au&client=firefox-
b-ab)

------
donmb
Unfortunately in Germany most of the categories seem to be empty. E.g. Film
Noir (7687) and Cult Movies (7627).

------
snorrah
This involves URL editing, so mostly useless if you watch Netflix through an
appliance e.g. Apple TV

~~~
wapz
You can still browse from the computer and add to your watch list IIRC (I used
netflix a long time ago).

------
amingilani
Quote because link is broken:

    
    
      To access any hidden category you need to log in to your Netflix account
      and click on browse then click on any existing category it shows. You
      will see the URL on your browser “http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/1365″
      if you clicked on “Action & Adventure.” The last number “1365” is the
      actual category, in this case being “Action & Adventure.” To view a
      hidden category simply replace the number with any from the list below.
      I won’t be listing the entire 76,000 category list (for obvious reasons)
      but here are the more popular categories:
      
      Action & Adventure: 1365
      Action Comedies: 43040
      Action Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 1568
      Action Thrillers: 43048
      Adult Animation: 11881
      Adventures: 7442
      African Movies: 3761
      Alien Sci-Fi: 3327
      Animal Tales: 5507
      Anime: 7424
      Anime Action: 2653
      Anime Comedies: 9302
      Anime Dramas: 452
      Anime Fantasy: 11146
      Anime Features: 3063
      Anime Horror: 10695
      Anime Sci-Fi: 2729
      Anime Series: 6721
      Art House Movies: 29764
      Asian Action Movies: 77232
      Australian Movies: 5230
      B-Horror Movies: 8195
      Baseball Movies: 12339
      Basketball Movies: 12762
      Belgian Movies: 262
      Biographical Documentaries: 3652
      Biographical Dramas: 3179
      Boxing Movies: 12443
      British Movies: 10757
      British TV Shows: 52117
      Campy Movies: 1252
      Children & Family Movies: 783
      Chinese Movies: 3960
      Classic Action & Adventure: 46576
      Classic Comedies: 31694
      Classic Dramas: 29809
      Classic Foreign Movies: 32473
      Classic Movies: 31574
      Classic Musicals: 32392
      Classic Romantic Movies: 31273
      Classic Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 47147
      Classic Thrillers: 46588
      Classic TV Shows: 46553
      Classic War Movies: 48744
      Classic Westerns: 47465
      Comedies: 6548
      Comic Book and Superhero Movies: 10118
      Country & Western/Folk: 1105
      Courtroom Dramas: 2748
      Creature Features: 6895
      Crime Action & Adventure: 9584
      Crime Documentaries: 9875
      Crime Dramas: 6889
      Crime Thrillers: 10499
      Crime TV Shows: 26146
      Cult Comedies: 9434
      Cult Horror Movies: 10944
      Cult Movies: 7627
      Cult Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 4734
      Cult TV Shows: 74652
      Dark Comedies: 869
      Deep Sea Horror Movies: 45028
      Disney: 67673
      Disney Musicals: 59433
      Documentaries: 6839
      Dramas: 5763
      Dramas based on Books: 4961
      Dramas based on real life: 3653
      Dutch Movies: 10606
      Eastern European Movies: 5254
      Education for Kids: 10659
      Epics: 52858
      Experimental Movies: 11079
      Faith & Spirituality: 26835
      Faith & Spirituality Movies: 52804
      Family Features: 51056
      Fantasy Movies: 9744
      Film Noir: 7687
      Food & Travel TV: 72436
      Football Movies: 12803
      Foreign Action & Adventure: 11828
      Foreign Comedies: 4426
      Foreign Documentaries: 5161
      Foreign Dramas: 2150
      Foreign Gay & Lesbian Movies: 8243
      Foreign Horror Movies: 8654
      Foreign Movies: 7462
      Foreign Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 6485
      Foreign Thrillers: 10306
      French Movies: 58807
      Gangster Movies: 31851
      Gay & Lesbian Dramas: 500
      German Movies: 58886
      Greek Movies: 61115
      Historical Documentaries: 5349
      Horror Comedy: 89585
      Horror Movies: 8711
      Independent Action & Adventure: 11804
      Independent Comedies: 4195
      Independent Dramas: 384
      Independent Movies: 7077
      Independent Thrillers: 3269
      Indian Movies: 10463
      Irish Movies: 58750
      Italian Movies: 8221
      Japanese Movies: 10398
      Jazz & Easy Listening: 10271
      Kids Faith & Spirituality: 751423
      Kids Music: 52843
      Kids’ TV: 27346
      Korean Movies: 5685
      Korean TV Shows: 67879
      Late Night Comedies: 1402
      Latin American Movies: 1613
      Latin Music: 10741
      Martial Arts Movies: 8985
      Martial Arts, Boxing & Wrestling: 6695
      Middle Eastern Movies: 5875
      Military Action & Adventure: 2125
      Military Documentaries: 4006
      Military Dramas: 11
      Military TV Shows: 25804
      Miniseries: 4814
      Mockumentaries: 26
      Monster Movies: 947
      Movies based on children’s books: 10056
      Movies for ages 0 to 2: 6796
      Movies for ages 2 to 4: 6218
      Movies for ages 5 to 7: 5455
      Movies for ages 8 to 10: 561
      Movies for ages 11 to 12: 6962
      Music & Concert Documentaries: 90361
      Music: 1701
      Musicals: 13335
      Mysteries: 9994
      New Zealand Movies: 63782
      Period Pieces: 12123
      Political Comedies: 2700
      Political Documentaries: 7018
      Political Dramas: 6616
      Political Thrillers: 10504
      Psychological Thrillers: 5505
      Quirky Romance: 36103
      Reality TV: 9833
      Religious Documentaries: 10005
      Rock & Pop Concerts: 3278
      Romantic Comedies: 5475
      Romantic Dramas: 1255
      Romantic Favorites: 502675
      Romantic Foreign Movies: 7153
      Romantic Independent Movies: 9916
      Romantic Movies: 8883
      Russian: 11567
      Satanic Stories: 6998
      Satires: 4922
      Scandinavian Movies: 9292
      Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 1492
      Sci-Fi Adventure: 6926
      Sci-Fi Dramas: 3916
      Sci-Fi Horror Movies: 1694
      Sci-Fi Thrillers: 11014
      Science & Nature Documentaries: 2595
      Science & Nature TV: 52780
      Screwball Comedies: 9702
      Showbiz Dramas: 5012
      Showbiz Musicals: 13573
      Silent Movies: 53310
      Slapstick Comedies: 10256
      Slasher and Serial Killer Movies: 8646
      Soccer Movies: 12549
      Social & Cultural Documentaries: 3675
      Social Issue Dramas: 3947
      Southeast Asian Movies: 9196
      Spanish Movies: 58741
      Spiritual Documentaries: 2760
      Sports & Fitness: 9327
      Sports Comedies: 5286
      Sports Documentaries: 180
      Sports Dramas: 7243
      Sports Movies: 4370
      Spy Action & Adventure: 10702
      Spy Thrillers: 9147
      Stage Musicals: 55774
      Stand-up Comedy: 11559
      Steamy Romantic Movies: 35800
      Steamy Thrillers: 972
      Supernatural Horror Movies: 42023
      Supernatural Thrillers: 11140
      Tearjerkers: 6384
      Teen Comedies: 3519
      Teen Dramas: 9299
      Teen Screams: 52147
      Teen TV Shows: 60951
      Thrillers: 8933
      Travel & Adventure Documentaries: 1159
      TV Action & Adventure: 10673
      TV Cartoons: 11177
      TV Comedies: 10375
      TV Documentaries: 10105
      TV Dramas: 11714
      TV Horror: 83059
      TV Mysteries: 4366
      TV Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 1372
      TV Shows: 83
      Urban & Dance Concerts: 9472
      Vampire Horror Movies: 75804
      Werewolf Horror Movies: 75930
      Westerns: 7700
      World Music Concerts: 2856
      Zombie Horror Movies: 75405

------
Neliquat
Did we kiss it to death? I am getting a 500 error and hostgator landing page.

~~~
paulddraper
I can get it now.

I have this imagined idea of a post yo-yo'ing on the HN front page

goes up, gets 500s, goes down, gets 200s, goes up....

------
ekns
I figured out how to use the Falcor API of Netflix to fetch a full list of
genres.

Submitted to HN separately, but here you go :)
[https://eliask.github.io/netflix-
genres/genres.html](https://eliask.github.io/netflix-genres/genres.html)

The repository contains the scripts to fetch them also.

------
problems
So... anyone wanna run a quick scrape to dump the full list? I'd be interested
to see how obscure they get.

~~~
mbil
this is easy to do in python if anybody wants to try

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/python
    
      import requests
      from bs4 import BeautifulSoup
    
      for g_id in range(76001):
          base_url = 'https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/'
          url = base_url + str(g_id)
          headers = {'Cookie': '<nf-cookies-copied-from-browser>'}
          response = requests.get(url, headers=headers)
          soup = BeautifulSoup(response.text, 'lxml')
          genre_els = soup.findAll("span", { "class" : "genreTitle" })
          if len(genre_els) > 0:
              print(str(g_id) + ',' + genre_els[0].text)

~~~
banku_brougham
seems pretty easy, but on my OSX machine I had to:

\- install requests

\- install beautifulsoup4

\- still had problems with xml parser in python2.7

\- python3 wouldn't recognize the requests version installed

\- i gave up, looks like I need to take the time to study python web scraping
from a book.

\- >>> quit("ill have to try this later when I have more time")

------
ams6110
Does this really unlock additional content? Or is it just 76000 ways to
organize their catalog?

~~~
rdtsc
> Does this really unlock additional content? Or is it just 76000 ways to
> organize their catalog?

The later. It is fun sorting by those categories, for a while, but wish had
they had more choices. I understand not their fault as licensing contracts are
screwy. Their original stuff has been ok lately, last thing I watched was
Stranger Things. Really enjoyed that.

~~~
pmoriarty
Try Netflix's DVD service.[1] They have a far, far better selection than their
streaming service.

[1] - [https://dvd.netflix.com/](https://dvd.netflix.com/)

~~~
rdtsc
I should switch back to that. I started by having that, then online selection
was rather decent, so dropped it. Now I even forgot that was an option. Thanks
for the reminder.

------
CamperBob2
On a related topic, anyone know any good hacks for disabling autoplay while
browsing?

~~~
sundvor
Or.. simple keyboard shortcuts, like 'f' for full-screen with the Windows 10
player? It is downright aggravating to have to use my HTPC keyboard to find
the little square in the bottom right every time I start playback. (Let alone
just let the app be full screen all the time).

Or ability to play a 21:9 movie natively on a 21:9 monitor, not cropped to the
16:9 area for all the pillarboxing?

For their massive budgets Netflix _amaze me_ with their lack of UX clout and
ability.

~~~
flukus
Are there API's complete enough to make a player? I'd love to have an
alphabetical list in stand of pictures changing position every time you go to
the main page.

~~~
CamperBob2
They'd never allow that, I'm sure. Unfortunately.

------
baccredited
Any way to only display things that are available for download?

------
joker87
Site back up

------
joker87
sorry the site crapped out

------
revelation
How are there 76000 categories but only ~15000 total titles available.

~~~
hansjorg
Each title belongs to about five categories on average?

~~~
zrm
> Each title belongs to about five categories on average?

Only if each category contains one title on average. More likely each title
belongs to more than a hundred categories on average.

